# How do i enter freemason hall



## mddaniel (Sep 30, 2019)

How do i become a member and enter the freemason hall?

Sent from my Xperia X Performance (AOSP) using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 30, 2019)

Where are you ? We need to know the country where you live to assist - but Google is always a big help..


----------



## mddaniel (Sep 30, 2019)

I live in kuala lumpur, malaysia. There are freemason hall here but they only allowed member to enter the building. And also need to bring a brother to enter hall. But how do i find a brother in here whos i can learn to become a member

Sent from my Xperia X Performance (AOSP) using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 1, 2019)

mddaniel said:


> I live in kuala lumpur, malaysia. There are freemason hall here but they only allowed member to enter the building. And also need to bring a brother to enter hall. But how do i find a brother in here whos i can learn to become a member



It is very easy.

Write a letter to them and in that letter explain who you are, what you do for a living and why you wish to become a Freemason.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 1, 2019)

Mike Martin said:


> It is very easy.
> 
> Write a letter to them and in that letter explain who you are, what you do for a living and why you wish to become a Freemason.



This really does seem like the best course of action in this situation of not knowing any Masons and them not allowing him to even enter the front door.


----------



## mddaniel (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes, this group really hidden deep from this cruel world

Sent from my Xperia X Performance (AOSP) using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 1, 2019)

mddaniel said:


> Yes, this group really hidden deep from this cruel world


????


----------



## Winter (Oct 1, 2019)

mddaniel said:


> Yes, this group really hidden deep from this cruel world
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X Performance (AOSP) using My Freemasonry mobile app


I wouldn't say we are very well hidden if you know where the Freemasons Hall is.  Contact the local Grand Lodge and I am sure someone will get back to you.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------

